# BIND question

## leonchik1976

hi! i want to setup BIND to resolve local domain. how should i configure, that all others queries should be forwarded to ISP's DNS?

----------

## desultory

Leave the "." zone as "type hint;", only use "type master;" for your local domain, loopback ("127.in-addr.arpa") and localhost zones.

----------

## gentoo_ram

Here's an example BIND config that does this.  Just add zone files.

```
logging {

        category "database" { "default_syslog"; };

        category "lame-servers" { "null"; };

        category "default" { null; };

};

acl "internal" {

        192.168.0/24;

        127/8;

        ::1/128;

};

options {

        directory "/var/bind";

        listen-on-v6 { any; };

        listen-on { any; };

        // if you have problems and are behind a firewall:

        //query-source address * port 53;

        pid-file "/var/run/named/named.pid";

        allow-recursion { internal; };

        allow-query { internal; };

        allow-query-cache { internal; };

};

zone "." IN {

        type hint;

        file "named.ca";

};

zone "localhost" IN {

        type master;

        file "pri/localhost.zone";

        allow-update { none; };

        notify no;

};

zone "127.in-addr.arpa" IN {

        type master;

        file "pri/127.zone";

        allow-update { none; };

        notify no;

};

zone "local" IN {

       type master;

       notify no;

       file "pri/local.zone";

};

```

----------

